# CCNP after CCNA?



## darell_s (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi all,

Would your recommend a CCNP after CCNA?


----------



## heliuminside (Sep 25, 2011)

Sure dude, that is the most efficient way to go with. You can however if you are interested taking CCNA Security, CCNA Voice, or CCNA Wireless. 

In any case I'd recommend you CCNP.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

only if your experience dictates it.

There are certs for people who working IT and certs for people who wnt to work in IT.

Cisco certs are for people who work with cisco kit.


----------



## darell_s (Sep 29, 2011)

I have been in IT for 3 years now. I have a CCNA certification, but is there any other prerequisites which I must have for CCNP. I'm talking to Firebrand - there Prerequisites sections says "6 months experience in a Cisco networking environment"...not sure I know what they mean.


----------



## heliuminside (Sep 25, 2011)

No you don't need anything else except for CCNA. I have CCNA and am studying CCNP. 

Just buy these books CCNP Routing and Switching Foundation Learning Library. I suggest you this one rather than Official Certification one because this one is more intended to people with less to none experience in networking field. Everything is explained to its roots very simple so you can understand what you are dealing with.

Make sure you have proper lab equipment, or I used GNS3 for ROUTE exam, I would recommend you that too. It was all I needed and passed successfully. Just make sure you are ready yourself to start studying and do not nail study times. The longer you push your studies the more you will forget about material and the more the possibility to fail.

I'd also recommend you going to a course or buying CBTs especially the ones of CBT Nuggets.

Jeremy Cioara is awesome.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

darell_s said:


> I have been in IT for 3 years now. I have a CCNA certification, but is there any other prerequisites which I must have for CCNP. I'm talking to Firebrand - there Prerequisites sections says "6 months experience in a Cisco networking environment"...not sure I know what they mean.


why do you need a training provider if you already work in IT?

I have never done any course for any of my certs even the ones before I got into IT.


----------

